# Getting shocks in my basement.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ECmike said:


> I just finished the electrical construction course where we just learned mostly how to wire things so I don't know a whole lot about troubleshooting.
> 
> So when I go into my basement with no boots on, I get shocks from certain things...The light switch down there is metal and when I go to turn on the light I get a decent jolt. I tested it and it got 120v. Could just be a conductor touching the box due to damaged insulation or something but I didn't check yet.
> 
> ...


Call an Electrician ,Electrical work is not a hobby.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Big problem that someone who knows what there doing needs to look at......


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> Big problem that someone who knows what there doing needs to look at......


 Even then it might take a few hours.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

That's It? said:


> Even then it might take a few hours.


 Ya, thats something you have an ideal about, but its gonna take some time.


----------



## ECmike (May 5, 2011)

When you say it's a big problem...how big do you mean. I mean, I'm not completely clueless around this stuff but is it something first year apprentices should stay clear of?

Is it going to be costly if I get a "real" electrician in to look at it? Surely you guys must have an idea of what the problem is and how much it might cost to repair.


----------



## ECmike (May 5, 2011)

Ok lol enough with the electrical tools jokes. My parents were really pushing me to take a look down there. (They assume I should know all about it even though I just finished school and only had one electrical job that was pretty much just making connections and running wire/conduit) ...After getting shocks off pretty much anything metal, I knew I shouldn't be fckn around down there anyway.

I'll let them know there's nothing I can do and that they need someone more experienced. 

btw how come I have to wait for each of my posts to get looked at by a moderator? Shouldn't they just show up as soon as I post?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ECmike said:


> When you say it's a big problem...how big do you mean. I mean, I'm not completely clueless around this stuff but is it something first year apprentices should stay clear of?


Yes, that is exactly what everyone is trying to tell you. 
Please let someone with more experience figure this out. 
Simply taking a course on wiring does not automatically make you into an electrician, as you can obviously tell.





ECmike said:


> btw how come I have to wait for each of my posts to get looked at by a moderator? Shouldn't they just show up as soon as I post?


All new members are on moderated status.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ECmike said:


> When you say it's a big problem...how big do you mean. I mean, I'm not completely clueless around this stuff but is it something first year apprentices should stay clear of?
> 
> Is it going to be costly if I get a "real" electrician in to look at it? Surely you guys must have an idea of what the problem is and how much it might cost to repair.


 P M Kaboler, he is the Go To Guy. :jester:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

cover the basement floor in rubber mats.
PROBLEM SOLVED :jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hire a pro until you're confident in your skills.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ask a JM from work to take a look at it for you and PAY attention to what he does.

Tom


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


noarcflash said:


> cover the basement floor in rubber mats.
> PROBLEM SOLVED :jester:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

hooch said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


And you can't prove me wrong. I guarentee you if you follow my advice, you will not get shocked. :thumbup:

go to the home depot, and by a few hundred sq feet of rubber mats.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> And you can't prove me wrong. I guarentee you if you follow my advice, you will not get shocked. :thumbup:
> 
> go to the home depot, and by a few hundred sq feet of rubber mats.


What a ridiculous post. I thought the first was a joke.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Need an upgraded sevice. Ovious bad N-G bonding.Fuse box??!! Someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

You were 120 and 50 volts away from what?

There is no hot or neutral until something is connected to a ground.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

All kidding aside, Please be careful and remove that fuse, so your parents or anyone doesnt get hurt or electricuted. Then call a Qualified electrician, expalin the situation so he can troubleshoot & repair it..... Someday, you will be qualified enough to do it yourself but not right now.....Good Luck !!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> P M Kaboler, he is the Go To Guy. :jester:







:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

So did you ever get anyone to look at it and find out why you were getting shocked?


----------

